# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  سؤال عن حذف عامل المصدر المؤكد لفعله

## أبو ذر التميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم عندي سؤال أشكل عليَّ ولا أدري أهو مشكلٌ فعلاً أم أنه قصورٌ مني في الفهم
قال ابن مالك:
وحذف عامل المؤكد امتنع +++ وفي سواه لدليل متسع
قال ابن عقيل: المصدر الؤكد لا يجوز حذف عامله.
ثم قال بعد ذلك بقليل:
والحذف حتم مع آت بدلاً +++ من فعله، كندلا للذ كندلا
بقية الأبيات التي فيها مواضع حذف عامل المصدر وجوباً
ومثل ابن عقيل لكل تلك المواضع بالمؤكد ولم يمثل لا بالمبين للنوع أو المبين للعدد
فمثلاً (( قياماً لا قعوداً ))
قال ابن عقيل: أي: قم قياما ولا تقعد قعوداً

فما السرُّ في ذلك بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل خير

----------


## إظهار الحق

قال ابن عقيل عند شرح هذه الأبيات: المصدر المؤكد لا يجوز حذف عامله لأنه مسوق لتقرير عامله وتقويته والحذف مناف لذلك وأما غير المؤكد فيحذف عامله للدلالة عليه جوازا ووجوبا.فالمحذوف جوازا كقولك سير زيد لمن قال أي سير سرت وضربتين لمن قال كم ضربت زيدا؟ والتقدير سرت سير زيد وضربته ضربتين.
وقول ابن المصنف: إن قوله وحذف عامل المؤكد امتنع سهو منه لأن حذف قولك ضربا زيدا مصدر مؤكد وعامله محذوف وجوبا.... وما استدل به على دعواه من وجوب حذف عامل المؤكد ليس منه وذلك لأن ضربا زيدا ليس من التأكيد في شيء بل هو أمر خال من التأكيد بمثابة اضرب زيدا لأنه واقع موقعه فكما أن اضرب زيدا لا تأكيد فيه كذلك ضربا زيدا وكذلك جميع الأمثلة التي ذكرها ليست من باب التأكيد في شيء لأن المصدر فيها نائب مناب العامل دال على ما يدل عليه وهو عوض منه ويدل على ذلك عدم جواز الجمع بينهما ولا شيء من المؤكدات يمتنع الجمع بينها وبين المؤكد.
ومما يدل أيضا على أن ضربا زيدا ونحوه ليس من المصدر المؤكد لعامله أن المصدر المؤكد لا خلاف في أنه لا يعملا واختلفوا في المصدر الواقع موقع الفعل هل يعمل أولا؟ والصحيح أنه يعمل ف زيدا في قولك ضربا زيدا منصوب ب ضربا على الأصح وقيل إنه منصوب بالفعل المحذوف وهو اضرب فعلى القول الأول ناب ضربا عن اضرب في الدلالة على معناه وفي العمل وعلى القول الثاني ناب عنه في الدلالة على المعنى دون العمل.
ويقول عباس حسن صاحب كتاب النحو الوافي: المسئلة 76
حذف عامل المصدر:
إقامة المصدر المؤكد نائبًا عن عامله في بعض المواضع.
أ- يجوز حذف عامل، المصدر المبين للنوع أو للعدد بشرط وجود دليل مقالي، أو حالي يدل على المحذوف، فمثال حذف عامل النوعي لدليل مقالي، أن يقال: هل جلس الزائر عندك؟ فيجاب: جلوسًا طويلًا؛ أي: جلس جلوسًا طويلًا، ومثال حذفه لدليل حالي أن ترى صيادًا أصاب فريسته؛ فتقول: إصابة سريعة؛ أي: أصاب إصابة سريعة، ومن هذا قولهم للمتهيئ للسفر: "سفرًا حميدًا، ورجوعًا سعيدًا"، أي: تسافر سفرًا حميدًا، وترجع رجوعًا سعيدًا.
ومثال حذف عامل العددي لدليل مقالي: هل رجعت إلى بيتك اليوم؟ فيجاب: رجعتين، أي: رجعت رجعتين، ولدليل حالي أن ترى خيل السباق وهي تدور: في الملعب؛ فتقول: دورتين؛ أي: دارت دورتين ... وهكذا.
والمصدر في الحالات السالفة منصوب بعامله المحذوف جوازًا، وليس نائبًا عنه.
ب- أما المصدر المؤكد لعامله فالأصل عدم حذف عامله؛ لما عرفنا من أن هذا المصدر مسوق لتأكيد معنى عامله في النفس، وتقويته، ولتقرير المراد منه، - أي: لإزالة الشك عنه - ولبيان أن معناه حقيقي لا مجازي - وهذه هي دواعي المجيء بالمصدر المؤكد، ومن أجلها لا يصح تثنيته، ولا جمعه، ولا أن يرفع فاعلًا أو ينصب مفعولًا، ولا أن يتقدم على عامله، ولا أن يحذف عامله ... لأن هذا الحذف مناف لتلك الدواعي، معارض للغرض من الإتيان بالمصدر المؤكد.
لكن العرب التزموا حذف عامله باطراد في بعض مواضع معينة، وأنابوا عنه المصدر المؤكد؛ فعل محله، وعميل عمله في رفع الفاعل، ونصب المفعول، وأغنى عن التلفظ بالعامل، وعن النطق بصيغته؛ وصار ذكر العامل ممنوعًا معه؛ لأن المصدر بدل عنه، وعوض عن لفظه ومعناه؛ ولا يجتمع العوض والمعوض عنه.
ولما كان العرب قد التزموا الحذف "والإنابة - معًا - باطراد في تلك المواضع، لم يكن بد من أن نحاكيهم، ونلتزم طريقتهم الحتمية في حذف العامل في تلك المواضع، وفي إنابة المصدر المؤكد عنه، ولهذا قال النحاة:
إن عامل المصدر المؤكد لا يحذف جوازًا -في الصحيح- وإنما يحذف وجوبًا في المواضع التي التزم فيها العرب حذفه لحكمه مقصودة، مع إقامة المصدر المؤكد مقامه، والأمران متلازمان.
ومع أن العامل محذوف وجوبًا، فإنه هو الذي ينصب المصدر النائب عنه "أي: أن المصدر نائب عن عامله المحذوف، ومنصوب به معًا".
أما المواضع التي ينوب فيها هذا المصدر عن عامله المحذوف وجوبًا، فبعضها خاص بالأساليب الإنشائية الطلبية، وبعض آخر خاص بالأساليب الإنشائية غير الطلبية، أو بالأساليب الخبرية المحضة..... إلى آخر المسئلة....
أرجو أن تكون قد وجدت بغيتك في هذه الأقوال

----------


## أبو ذر التميمي

نفع الله بكم

----------


## أبو صالح الحوراني

> ويقول عباس حسن صاحب كتاب النحو الوافي: المسئلة 76
> حذف عامل المصدر:
> .......
> لكن العرب التزموا حذف عامله باطراد في بعض مواضع معينة، وأنابوا عنه المصدر المؤكد؛ فعل محله، وعميل عمله في رفع الفاعل، ونصب المفعول، وأغنى عن التلفظ بالعامل، وعن النطق بصيغته؛ وصار ذكر العامل ممنوعًا معه؛ لأن المصدر بدل عنه، وعوض عن لفظه ومعناه؛ ولا يجتمع العوض والمعوض عنه.
> ولما كان العرب قد التزموا الحذف "والإنابة - معًا - باطراد في تلك المواضع، لم يكن بد من أن نحاكيهم، ونلتزم طريقتهم الحتمية في حذف العامل في تلك المواضع، وفي إنابة المصدر المؤكد عنه، ولهذا قال النحاة:
> إن عامل المصدر المؤكد لا يحذف جوازًا -في الصحيح- وإنما يحذف وجوبًا في المواضع التي التزم فيها العرب حذفه لحكمه مقصودة، مع إقامة المصدر المؤكد مقامه، والأمران متلازمان.
> ومع أن العامل محذوف وجوبًا، فإنه هو الذي ينصب المصدر النائب عنه "أي: أن المصدر نائب عن عامله المحذوف، ومنصوب به معًا".
> أما المواضع التي ينوب فيها هذا المصدر عن عامله المحذوف وجوبًا، فبعضها خاص بالأساليب الإنشائية الطلبية، وبعض آخر خاص بالأساليب الإنشائية غير الطلبية، أو بالأساليب الخبرية المحضة..... إلى آخر المسئلة....
> أرجو أن تكون قد وجدت بغيتك في هذه الأقوال


السلام عليكم 
أخي بارك باك هل لك أن تذكر لنا أمثلة عن كلام عباس حسن في هذه المسألة ؟

----------


## إظهار الحق

حاضر يا أخي: يضيف عباس حسن قائلا:
1- فيراد بالأساليب الإنشائية الطلبية هنا: ما يكون فيها المصدر المؤكد النائب دالًا على أمر، أو نهي أو دعاء، أو توبيخ والكثير أن يكون التوبيخ مقرونًا بالاستفهام؛ فمثال الأمر أن تقول للحاضرين عند دخول زعيم: قيامًا، بمعنى: قوموا، وأن تقول لهم بعد دخوله واستقراره: جلوسًا، بمعنى: اجلسوا: فكلمة: "قيامًا" مصدر "أو: مفعول مطلق" منصوب
بفعل الأمر المحذوف وجوبًا. والمصدر نائب عنه في الدلالة على معناه، وفي تحمل ضميره المستتر الذي كان فاعلًا له؛ فصار بعد حذف فعله فاعلًا للمصدر النائب، ومثل هذا يقال في: "جلوسًا" وأشباههما، والأصل قبل حذف العامل وجوبًا: قوموا قيامًا - أجلسوا جلوسًا  ...
ومثال النهي أن تقول لجارك وقت سماع محاضرة، أو خطبة ... سكوتًا، لا تكلمًا؛ أي: اسكت، لا تتكلم، فكلمة: "سكوتًا" مصدر - أو مفعول مطلق - منصوب بفعل الأمر المحذوف وجوبًا، والذي ينوب عنه هذا المصدر في أداء معناه, وفاعل المصدر النائب مستتر وجوبًا تقديره: أنت؛ وقد انتقل إليه هذا الفاعل بعد حذف فعل الأمر على الوجه السالف، -(ذلك أن فعل الأمر المحذوف وحده، له فاعل لم يحذف، فلما ناب المصدر عن فعل الأمر المحذوف وحده انتقل فاعله إلى المصدر النائب، وصار فاعلًا له بعد أن كان فاعلًا لفعل الأمر المحذوف؛ فالمصدر متحمل لضمير عامله، وقيل: إن المصدر ناب عن الفعل المحذوف ومن فاعله معًا؛ فلا يحتاج لفاعل)- وكلمة: "لا" ناهية، و"تكلما": مصدر منصوب بالمضارع المحذوف، المجزوم بلا الناهية، ونائب عنه في تأدية معناه، وفاعل المصدر ضمير مستتر فيه، تقديره: أنت، وهذا الضمير انتقل للمصدر النائب من المضارع المحذوف.
ومثال الدعاء بنوعيه قول زعيم: "ربنا إنا قادمون على معركة فاصلة مع طاغية جبار؛ فنصرًا عبادك المخلصين، وهلاكًا وسحقًا للباغي الأثيم"، أي: فانصر -بارب- عبادك المخلصين، وأهلك واسحق الباغي الأثيم ...
ومنه "سقيًا" و"رعيًا" لك، "وجدعًا وليًا" لأعدائك، وإعراب المصادر في هذه الأمثلة كإعرابها في نظائرها السابقة.
ومثال الاستفهام التوبيخي: أبخلًا وأنت واسع الغنى؟ أسفاهة وأنت مثقف؟ أي: أتبخل بخلًا ... . أتسفه سفاهة.... وإعراب المصدر هنا كسابقه.
ونيابة المصدر عن عامله المحذوف في الأساليب الإنشائية الطلبية -قياسية- بشرط أن يكون العامل المحذوف فعلًا من لفظ المصدر ومادته، وأن يكون المصدر مفردًا منكرًا، وإلا كان سماعيًا؛ مثل: ويحه، ويله ....
2- ويراد - هنا - بالأساليب الإنشائية غير الطلبية: المصادر الدالة على معنى يريد المتكلم إعلانه وإقراره، والتسليم به، من غير طلب شيء، أو عدم إقراره، والكثير من هذه المصادر مسمع عن العرب جار مجرى الأمثال، والأمثال لا تغير؛ كقولهم عند تذكر النعمة: "حمدًا، وشكرًا، لا كفرًا"؛ أي: أحمد الله وأشكره - ولا أكفر به، وكانوا يردون الكلمات الثلاث مجتمعة لهذا الغرض وهو إنشاء المدح، والشكر، وإعلان عدم الكفر, ووجوب حذف العامل متوقف على اجتماعها؛ مراعاة للمأثور؛ وإلا لم يكن الحذف واجبًا.
وكقولهم عند تذكر الشدة: "صبرًا، لا جزعًا"، بمعنى "أصبر، لا أجزع، يريد إنشاء هذا المعنى، وعند ظهور ما يعجب: "عجبًا" بمعنى أعجب، وعند الحث على أمر: "افعل وكرامة"، أي: وأكرمك, وعند إظهار الموافقة والامتثال: "سمعًا وطاعة"، بمعنى: أسمع وأطيع.
والمصادر في كل ما سبق - أو: المفعول المطلق - منصوب بالعامل المحذوف وجوبًا، وهو الذي ناب عنه المصدر في أداء المعنى، وفي تحمل الضمير الفاعل، وتقديره للمتكلم: أنا.
ونيابة هذا النوع من المصادر عن عامله تكاد تكون مقصورة على الألفاظ المحددة الواردة سماعًا عن العرب، ويرى بعض المحققين جواز القياس عليها في كل مصدر يشيع استعماله في معنى معين، ويشتهر تداوله فيه، وله فعل من لفظه، من غير اقتصار على ألفاظ المصادر المسموعة, وهذا رأي عملي مفيد.
3- ويراد بالأساليب الخبرية المحضة أنواع، كلها قياسي، بشرط أن يكون العامل المحذوف وجوبًا فعلًا من لفظ المصدر ومادته.
منها: الأسلوب المشتمل على مصدر يوضح أمرًا مبهمًا مجملًا، تتضمنه جملة قبل هذا المصدر، ويفصل عاقبتها؛ أي: يبين الغاية منها، "فالشروط ثلاثة في المصدر: تفصيله عاقبه، وأنها عاقبة أمر مبهم تتضمنه جملة، وهذه الجملة قبله" مثل: "إن أساء إليك الصديق فاسلك مسلك العقلاء؛ فإما عتابًا كريمًا، وإما صفحًا جميلًا"؛ فسلوك مسلك العقلاء أمر مبهم، مجمل، لا يعرف المقصود منه؛ فهو مضمون جملة محتاجة إلى إيضاح، وتفصيل، وإبانة عن المراد، فجاء بعدها الإيضاح والتفصيل البيان من المصدرين: "عتابًا" و"صفحًا" المسبوقين بالحرف الدال على التفصيل؛ وهو: "إما".
وهما منصوبان بالفعلين المحذوفين وجوبًا، وقد ناب كل مصدر عن فعله في بيان معناه، والتقدير: فإما أن تعتب عتابًا كريمًا، وإما أن تصفح صفحًا جميلًا.
ومثله: "إذا تعبت من القراءة فاتركها لأشياء أخرى؛ فإما مشيًا في الحدائق، وإما استماعًا للإذاعة، وإما عملًا يدويًا مناسبًا"، فالمصادر "مشيًا" - "استماعًا" - "عملًا" ... موضحه ومفصله لأمر غامض مجمل في جملة قبلها، يحتاج لبيان، هو: "الترك لأشياء أخرى" فعامل كل منها محذوف وجوبًا، والتقدير: تمشي مشيًا - تستمع استماعًا - تعمل عملًا ... فهي مصادر منصوبة بفعلها المحذوف الذي نابت عنه في تأدية معناه ... وانتقل إليه الفاعل بعد حذف العامل؛ فصار فاعلًا مستترًا للمصدر النائب، والتقدير: "أنت"، ومثل قول الشاعر:
لأجهدن؛ فإما درء واقعة ... تخشى، وإما بلوغ السؤل والأمل
والتقدير: فإما أدرأ درء واقعة، وإما أبلغ بلوغ السؤال ...
ومنها: الأسلوب الذي يكون فيه المصدر مكررًا أو محصورًا، ومعناه مستمرًا إلى وقت الكلام، وعامل المصدر واقعًا في خبر مبتدأ اسم ذات،  فمثال المكرر: المطر سحا سحا - الخيل الفارهة صهيلًا صهيلًا، وقول الشاعر:
أنا جدًا جدًا ولهوك يزدا ... د إذا ما إلى اتفاق سبيل
ومثال المحصور: "ما الأسد مع فريسته إلا فتكا - ما النمر عند لقاء الفيل إلا غدرًا"؛ التقدير: يسح سحًا سحًا - تسهل صهيلًا صهيلًا - أجد جدًا جدًا - إلا يفتك فتكًا - إلا يغدر غدرًا - فهذه المصادر وأشباهها؛ تقتضي - بسب التكرار، أو الحصر - حذف فعلها، وهي منصوبة بفعلها المحذوف وجوبًا، ونائبة عنه في بيان معناه، ومتحملة لضميره المستتر الذي صار فاعلًا لها، وتقديره: "هو"، أو: "هي" على حسب نوع الضمير المستتر.
ومنها: الأسلوب الذي يكون فيه المصدر مؤكدا لنفسه، بأن يكون واقعا بعد جملة مضمونها كمضمونه، ومعناها الحقيقي -لا المجازي- كمعناه، ولا تحتمل مرادا غير ما يراد منه، فهي نص في معناه الحقيقي، نحو: "أنت تعرف لوالديك فضلهما يقينا"، أي: توقن يقينا، فجملة: "تعرف لوالديك فضلهما" هي في المعنى: "اليقين" المذكور بعدها؛ لأن الأمر الذي توقنه هذا هو: الاعتراف بفضل والديك، والاعتراف بفضل والديك هو الأمر الذي توقنه، فكلاهما مساو للآخر من حيث المضمون.
ومثلها: سرتني رؤيتك حقا، بمعنى: أحق حقا، أي: أقرر حقا، فالمراد من: سرتني رؤيتك، هو المراد من: "حقا"، إذ السرور بالرؤية هو: "الحق" هنا، والحق هنا هو: السرور بالرؤية"، فمضمون الجملة هو مضمون المصدر، والعكس صحيح.
فكلمة: "يقينا"، و"حقا" وأشباههما من المصادر المؤكدة لنفسها، منصوبة بالفعل المحذوف وجوبا، النائبة عن في الدلالة على معناه، أما فاعله فقد صار بعد حذف الفعل فاعلا للمصدر، وهذا الفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره في المثالين: أنا.
ولا يصح في هذا النوع من الأساليب تقديم المصدر على الجملة التي يؤكد معناها، ولا التوسط بين جزأيها.
ومنها: الأسلوب الذي يكون فيه المصدر مؤكدا لغيره، بأن يكون المصدر واقعا بعد جملة معناها ليس نصا في أمر واحد يقتصر عليه، ولا يحتمل غيره، وإنما يحتمل عدة معان مختلفة، منها المعنى الذي يدل على المصدر عليه قبل مجيئه، فإذا جاء بعدها منع عنها الاحتمال، وأزال التوهم، وصار المعنى نصا في شيء واحد، نحو: هذا بيتي قطعا أي: أقطع برأيي قطعا، فلولا مجيء المصدر: "قطعا" لجاز فهم المعنى على أوجه متعددة بعضها حقيقي، والآخر مجازي......، أقربها: أنه بيتي حقا، أو: أنه ليس بيتي حقيقة، ولكنه بمنزلة بيتي، لكثرة ترددي عليه، أو: ليس بيتي ولكنه يضم أكثر أهلي ... أو: ... ، فمجيء المصدر بعد الجملة قد أزال أوجه الاحتمال والشك، والمجاز، وجعل معناها نصا في أمر واحد بعد أن لم يكن نصا.
وهو منصوب بعامله المحذوف وجوبا، وقد ناب عنه بعد حذفه لتأدية معناه. وفاعل المصدر ضمير مستتر فيه، تقديره: أنا، انتقل إليه بعد حذف ذلك العامل ولا يصح -أيضا- في هذا النوع من الأساليب تقديم المصدر "المؤكد" لغيره على تلك الجملة، ولا التوسط بين جزأيها.
ومنها: الأسلوب الذي يكون فيه المصدر دالا على التشبيه بعد جملة مشتملة -إجمالا- على معناه وعلى فاعله المعنوي، وليس في ما يصلح عاملا غير المحذوف نحو: "للمعنى صوت صوت البلبل"، أي: للمغني صوت، يصوت صوت البلبل، بمعنى: صوتا يشبهه، ومنه: "للشجاع المقاتل زئير زئير الأسد"، أي: يزأر زئير الأسد، أي: زئيرا يشبه زئيره، ومنه: "للمهموم أنين، أنين الجريح"، أي: يئن أنين الجريح، "أنينا شبيها بأنين الجريح" ... وهكذا، والمصدر منصوب في هذه الأمثلة على الوجه الذي شرحناه....

----------


## إظهار الحق

ثم يقول رحمه الله:
هذا، وقد اشترطنا أن تكون الجملة السابقة مشتملة على معناه، فهل يشترط أن تكون مشتملة على لفظه أيضًا؟.
الجواب: لا؛ فإنها قد تشتمل على لفظه كالأمثلة السابقة، وربما لا تشتمل؛ مثل قول القائل يصف النخيل: "رأيت شجرًا محتجبًا في الفضاء، ارتفاع المآذن"، فكلمة: "ارتفاع" مصدر منصوب بعامل محذوف وجوبًا، تقديره: يرتفع ارتفاع المآذن، وإنما حذف وجوبًا لتحقق الشروط، التي منها؛ وقوع المصدر بعد جملة مشتملة على معناه، وإن كانت غير مشتملة على لفظه؛ لأن معنى: "رأيت شجرًا محتجبًا في الفضاء" - هو رأيت شجرًا مرتفعًا، ومثله: رأيت رجلًا يزحم الباب، ضخامة الجمل، أي: يضخم ضخامة الجمل.
أو لفعل من معناها؛ فالأصل: "رحمه الله ويحًا وويسًا بمعنى: رحمة الله رحمة" - أو: "رحمة الله ويحه وويسه، بمعنى رحمه الله رحمته ... " وكذا: "أهلكه الله ويلًا، وويبًا، أو أهلكه الله ويله، وويبه؛ بمعنى أهلكه الله إهلاكًا، وأهلكه الله إهلاكه"، فالفعل مقدر في الأمثلة بما ذكرناه، أو بما يشبهه أداء المعنى من غير تقيد بنص الأفعال السالفة التي قدرناها.
وقيل: إن الكلمات السالفة: "ويح - ويس - ويل - ويب ... " عند نصبها تكون منصوبة على أنها مفعول به؛ وليست مفعولًا مطلقًا؛ فالأصل مثل: ألزمه الله ويحه، أو ويله ... أو ... ، وهذا رأي حسن لوضوحه ويسره، وإن كان الأول هو الشائع، ومثله: بله الأكف "في حالة الكسر" بمعنى: ترك الأكف، أي: اترك ترك الأكف ...
ب- من المصادر المسموعة التي ليس لها فعل من لفظها، ما يستعمل مضافًا وغير مضاف، كالكلمات الخمسة السابقة، فإن كانت مضافة فالأحسن نصبها على اعتبارها مفعولًا مطلقًا لفعل محذوف، أو مفعولًا به، كما شرحنا. والنصف هو الأعلى، ولم يعرف -سماعًا- في كلمة: "بله" المضافة سواه، أما الكلمات الأربع التي قبلها، فيجوز فيها الرفع على اعتبارها مبتدأ خبره محذوف....

----------

